# So, have played with the Kindle Fire HD for a few hours...



## grefuture (Sep 8, 2012)

...and I have to say, I am most impressed.  The "HD" screen is clean, clear, and sharp.  (Note, since the 8.9 in isn't out till around Turkey Day, this is all about the 7 incher).  It is quite responsive....the dual antenna does wonders for surfing the web.  It seems well made, and it is quite responsive (so far, no typical Android sluggishness, and this is with only a dual core chip).

Reading books on it is easy and clear.  

Now, the only MAJOR complaint is the fact you have to drop like $20 so you can get a wall charger.  I know they priced this thing so they can pretty much have an Amazon store in your hands, but you couldn't throw in a charger, Amazon?  Really?  You can't hang w /the big fruit in CA for shortcuts like that.

But, beyond that...this is an impressive device (and probably will sell this to get the 8.9 in; perfect size for a table, and I may have found something that I can actually live w/o an iPad).


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

I get that if you have a Fire or kindle around the house already you might not need an aditional charger, but really?  Not including a charger with the device is chincy.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You can charge it with the included USB cord and a computer.  

If you order the charger with the device they give a $10 credit* -- so you effectively get the charger for only $10 rather than $20. Or you can use ANY plug adapter -- even the pretty cheap ones available at local electronics or office supply stores.  You can buy a 'plug brick' that lets you plug in several USB cords at a time -- so charge several things at a time -- into one outlet.  You can even get outlets that you can wire into your home to just have the USB port.  There are lots of options available -- via Amazon, in fact -- that may be more economical than the one they sell that 'goes' with it.  AND, many MANY electronic gadgets do come with them . . . most android phones, for example, and many android tablets. . . . so it's very likely that most purchasers will already have one. 

Except for the first Fire, where the cord was hard wired into the plug, Kindles haven't come with chargers for some time -- just USB cords.  In fact I would have preferred modular components with the first Fire, rather than the 'all in one' cord.  And I still frequently just use other cord/plug combos to charge it.  They work fine, if not quite as fast. 

I believe the rationale is that there are SO many people who already have those sorts of plugs, and because they're available widely, that it doesn't make sense to include them.  The VAST majority of people will already have something that will work -- your existing Kindle cord, for example -- so it saves a bit of money to not make them part of the package.  I'd also be o.k. if they also didn't include the USB cord, but I'm probably in the minority on that.

AND this allows them to sell them internationally without having to make modifications . . . you just buy a different charger brick depending on your country's outlet shape -- and you don't end up with a useless US outlet plug as well.  

And, FWIW, by all accounts, they're already selling the things at cost. . .maybe below cost. . . .so 'throwing in a charger' is mostly a way to keep the stated price down.  And it's clear on the write up page that the plug isn't included. . . . . .

*If you didn't do this when you ordered, you might contact Kindle CS and throw yourself on their mercy . . . . they'll very likely issue the $10 to your account after the fact.


----------

